# Retirement with family



## Jmwhite (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello everyone my name is James, I am retiring the military in the the U.S. and am thinking about trying to move my family (myself, spouse, 1 7 y/o girl, 1 5 y/o boy and one due in JAN17) somewhere abroad that we can spend quality time together and live well for a year or two on an income of $3300 (US) a month we were thinking Italy, Greece, Argentina Initially... Italy fell through (proof of income over $2500 a month per person for the visa)

I am trying to do research for Greece an I am only coming up with 20 Euro per month minimum of 100 euro. 50% of that for minor dependents. Is there something I am overlooking?


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Greece is a good choice for you but what about the visa?I thought it was 90 days,what about the childrens schooling?would you be putting them into school or home schooling.Your nearest Greek consulate will tell you all the financial side of things and your visa requirements.Rental prices are down so that would help you.Where in Greece do you want to be for your stay?


----------



## Jmwhite (Jun 20, 2016)

Just called they are going to email me!


----------



## Jmwhite (Jun 20, 2016)

Where do you recommend for an american family (figure in schools, athletics, and our income of 3000 euro a month.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Jmwhite said:


> Where do you recommend for an american family (figure in schools, athletics, and our income of 3000 euro a month.


I suppose it depends on your time allowed here,if its 90 days you wouldnt bother about schools but for longer you would need an english speaking school and that means money,they are not cheap,impossible for you Id say to do that on that money.You could find a private tutor for some subjects as they are always looking for work and the prices are reasonable,they arrive at your house which is nice,then you get to keep an eye on your kids,Greeks never let their kids go to a tutors house cause you never know do you.Where to reside?,a needle in a hay stack,you want city,Athens,Patra on the Pelopenesos,you want Islands?Pelopenese is very beautiful and fairly easy to get to Athens,if you want schools in English that may limit you a bit.You will need private medical care for all of you,I know of 2 companies here in Greece,my husband has the use of them through his employer.3.000 sounds a lot for here but medical and possibly schools will dwindle you down so you need to limit your outgoings.


----------



## Jmwhite (Jun 20, 2016)

I could get another $1300 us before then and $700 for allowance from the G.I. Bill so potentially $5000 (US) a month... I don't want to count it yet. I also am not planning on leaving until 2018 so I have time to get my kids up on the language a little at least. We are planning on staying a couple years. Very Friendly consulate though! I will post information as I get it!


----------

